# Issue updating HU/RAD & KOMBI with ISTA/P



## svojoe (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello - have a F25 that I'm simply trying to use ISTA/P to update the program on all modules that need updates - just for the adventure and learning experience. I have the latest/greatest ISTA/P Expert mode loaded and running. All modules programmed and updated correctly except two: the HU/RAD and KOMBI. The HU/RAD fails on saving user data (three attempts made to read - all fail) and then it tries to program the bootloader (three attempts made and then fails). Each time the display comes up during programming showing 'Flash Time Remaining: 00:00:00' then never updates and fails. The KOMBI also never updates correctly. 

I'm using ICOM A2 tool connected via Ethernet. My MOST loop only includes the HU/RAD and KOMBI and see no diagnostic breakout for MOST to connect ICOM B up to.

What could be causing this failure to program HU/RAD with ISTA/P Expert?

I've also tried disconnecting the KOMBI and programming the HU/RAD separately using Expert mode to clear measures for the KOMBI but same failure programming the HU/RAD.

Ideas???

Thanks!


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

Yea you need to use a router between the icom and laptop so icom and laptop have a regular ip 192.168.x.x and not self assigned 169.254.x.x


----------



## svojoe (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tip - how do you connect to the ICOM A2 to configure settings to set it up for DHCP vs. it's static IP address? Are we talking about setting up the LAN side for DHCP on ICOM A2 or the WLAN side? Are you suggesting setting up the wireless function and setting that up for DHCP?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

svojoe said:


> Thanks for the tip - how do you connect to the ICOM A2 to configure settings to set it up for DHCP vs. it's static IP address? Are we talking about setting up the LAN side for DHCP on ICOM A2 or the WLAN side? Are you suggesting setting up the wireless function and setting that up for DHCP?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yes DHCP mode on the icom LAN, usually the icom switches to DHCP automatically if it doesn't login to the web console and change it to DHCP. 
You take any router, connect both the icom and laptop to it with Ethernet cable (no wifi) then connect the icom to car and wait 1-2min and check icom ip to be something other than 169.254.x.x. 
Let's say your router ip is 192.168.1.1 then you icom ip and Laptop ip should be 192.168.1.x where x is a number between 2-254 depending on the router setup.

I hope this helps.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It will not help in every case. I'd the same config, Icom switch to DHCP, both connected to a router and ISTA-P isn't able to flash the Most-ECUs on newer cars. My M5 with NBT (02/13) is flashable with my Icom.

So if I have to update a F-serie with NBT I flash the Most-ECUs with E-Sys and let do ISTA-P the rest (easier due to postprocessing). And this solution is faster. I'm ready with the first 3 ECUs with E-Sys before ISTA-P calculated the measure plan. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

On mine '13 f10 with NBT kept failing to program NBT and kombi, once I connected the router everything worked. Yes it does take like 20-25min for NBT components to flash


----------



## svojoe (Feb 24, 2016)

ntuner said:


> Yes DHCP mode on the icom LAN, usually the icom switches to DHCP automatically if it doesn't login to the web console and change it to DHCP.
> You take any router, connect both the icom and laptop to it with Ethernet cable (no wifi) then connect the icom to car and wait 1-2min and check icom ip to be something other than 169.254.x.x.
> Let's say your router ip is 192.168.1.1 then you icom ip and Laptop ip should be 192.168.1.x where x is a number between 2-254 depending on the router setup.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks for the tips ntuner!!! With your bits of data I was able to get my HU/RAD and KOMBI to both update using ISTA/P and ICOM A2! Set ISTA/P computer and ICOM A2 itself for DHCP and used external wired router. Again - thanks!


----------



## lupo4mot (Nov 21, 2014)

svojoe said:


> Thanks for the tips ntuner!!! With your bits of data I was able to get my HU/RAD and KOMBI to both update using ISTA/P and ICOM A2! Set ISTA/P computer and ICOM A2 itself for DHCP and used external wired router. Again - thanks!


I Tested it Today with Router over DHCP. But my Problem is that Ista cant See my Icom. iTool Radar find it with a 194.xxxx IP. Without Router the IP is a 169.xxxx Range And Ista can See it. Any ideas about this Problem. No AntiVir, Firewall Disabled.


----------



## svojoe (Feb 24, 2016)

*ICOM error*

Are you positive your ICOM is setup for DHCP itself? I had to change mine as it was setup for APIPA mode and not DHCP. Also, verify your computer's IPV4 is setup for DHCP and you do not have an static IP setup. If you can, confirm in your router's settings the connected LAN devices to verify what IP address the ICOM and computer were given - ensure they are both within your DCHP address pool (using yet another computer plugged into the router and accessing the router settings pages). Good luck...


----------



## lupo4mot (Nov 21, 2014)

svojoe said:


> Are you positive your ICOM is setup for DHCP itself? I had to change mine as it was setup for APIPA mode and not DHCP. Also, verify your computer's IPV4 is setup for DHCP and you do not have an static IP setup. If you can, confirm in your router's settings the connected LAN devices to verify what IP address the ICOM and computer were given - ensure they are both within your DCHP address pool (using yet another computer plugged into the router and accessing the router settings pages). Good luck...


Sorry i mean it have a 192.254.xxxx Adress. But Ista cant See the icom only itool Radar See it. I think this only work with 169.254.89.xx Adress. But how is it to configure in DHCP. Icom, Laptop and Router are set to DHCP.


----------



## svojoe (Feb 24, 2016)

lupo4mot said:


> Sorry i mean it have a 192.254.xxxx Adress. But Ista cant See the icom only itool Radar See it. I think this only work with 169.254.89.xx Adress. But how is it to configure in DHCP. Icom, Laptop and Router are set to DHCP.


My ISTA can find my ICOM A2 when it's set for DHCP and connected to a router along with my laptop (my ICOM is not set for 169.254.89.xx). Have you connected another computer to monitor the router settings to confirm both the ISTA computer and ICOM share the same address from the Router's DHCP pool? Your ISTA computer should have pulled a 192.254.xxx.xxx address just as your ICOM should have pulled a 192.254.xxx.xxx address within the address range defined by the router's DHCP pool settings. Once you've confirmed your computer and ICOM both share the same root IP address, ISTA should be able to find your ICOM. If still no luck, there was that other user who stated even with going through a router it would not work for him -sadly , this could be your case for some reason as well.

Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

svojoe said:


> My ISTA can find my ICOM A2 when it's set for DHCP and connected to a router along with my laptop (my ICOM is not set for 169.254.89.xx). Have you connected another computer to monitor the router settings to confirm both the ISTA computer and ICOM share the same address from the Router's DHCP pool? Your ISTA computer should have pulled a 192.254.xxx.xxx address just as your ICOM should have pulled a 192.254.xxx.xxx address within the address range defined by the router's DHCP pool settings. Once you've confirmed your computer and ICOM both share the same root IP address, ISTA should be able to find your ICOM. If still no luck, there was that other user who stated even with going through a router it would not work for him -sadly , this could be your case for some reason as well.
> 
> Hope you get it figured out!


As long as you have your network portion (router and DHCP) configured correctly in both ista d and istap the icom will show up as available to pick. Usually default ip on home routers starts with 192.168.x.x 
Now if ista p still fails to flash your NBT then DHCP option may not work for you or something else is wrong


----------



## kimsamw (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello, 
I actually used a router and this worked thanks for the info guys. 

But I ran into another problem. 

I am running ISTA P with a ICOM next. 
The bootloader worked but PROGRAM P is failing. on numerous modules.

Anyone have any info on this?
2015 F06


----------



## lupo4mot (Nov 21, 2014)

Check that your Router, ICOM, Computer is Set to DHCP. Pull all USB sticks, CD/DVD out of the Car and Disable Bluetooth in Cic/NBT. When Program Failed Then make a Battery Reset of min. 1/2 Hour. Dont forgett to Disable Wifi of the Router and best Disable all other Networkcards and Bluetooth of the Computer.

Plug in the Driver Seatbelt to Abort KL.15 Deactivation.


----------



## kimsamw (Feb 16, 2017)

unfortunately.

All of that was done. 

I am still in the process of reanimating the ZGW.

received an email from BMW TIS to do a process but it is giving me the same error


----------



## lupo4mot (Nov 21, 2014)

Disable your Firewall Complete.


----------



## kimsamw (Feb 16, 2017)

That was done also,

Looks like TIS is saying that the modules are bricked(corrupted) and they need the vehicle to be brought to the dealership and the will try to re-animate the modules. 

If not they will have to replace all the modules. 

I don't believe that they will try to re-flash a bricked module.

Still weighing my options


----------



## HanZel57 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi forum,

Had the same problems with my F11 528i 2015, KOMBI and HU-H did not update to the latest software.

After reading some forum posts I installed an old router between the ICOM and my laptop with ISTA. Configured the router to 192.168.1.1 and as DHCP host and voila the update runs like clockwork.

Hppy updating HanZ


----------



## bmwm3power (Nov 25, 2012)

I have this problem since many years. Nothing helped. Tryed everything. Various router between icom an laptop with dhcp, direct connection with static ip, different network cards...no chance.
The HU-H failed programming. I have genuine Icom next, one next clone and one A2 clone. With all the same result. Finally i give up programm F models. Maby someone have an idea what i can do. At the moment i use 4.24.13 but i test it with many other versions with the same bad result.


----------

